# post cardio nutrition



## Vise (Jul 22, 2004)

what kind of recovery meal would be best to eat after intense cardio?  i practice muay thai kick-boxing for 1.5 hours 3 time a week.  i lift weights for an hour beforehand, guzzle a protein shake w/some high gi carbs, and rest for about 5 min before starting.
  i also try to do normal (read: less intense) at least 2 or 3 times in addition to this.  would the recovery meal be different?


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 22, 2004)

where do you practice at?, also i don't think it would be too advisable to do the muay thai after the weight training


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

after the intense cardio, carbs and protein. complex carbs are fine since you already had the high GI post weights. 
as for the other more moderate cardio sessions, defintly protein and complex carbs if you so choose.


----------



## sara (Jul 23, 2004)

so, we need shake with complex carbs after weight training and then do cardio after eating and then PWO cardio meal?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

I thought you'd want a whey protein shake . . . and say . . . a banana.  I've always heard you need to start repairing your muscles ASAP.  You'd want a fast digesting protein, high GI carb.  Everyone has a different view, though.  I guess it depends on the intensity.  I can lean toward a complex carb after a cardio session, though.


----------



## Vise (Jul 24, 2004)

i am trained by Trirata "Chai" Earmsmuth at Active Edge in Lansing, Illinois.  if you saw that "true life" mtv thing about thai boxing, he trained on of those guys.  i am diapointed tho, for i gotta go to college in ny and am having trouble finding a place to train  .  
why no weights b4 muay thai?


----------



## trHawT (Jul 24, 2004)

I think it would be fine to do the muay thai after weight training.  If I do cardio on the same day as weight training (not often, do it on off days), I do it after resistance training.  You don't want to wear yourself out . . . drop some weight on your neck while doing some bench presses.  I choose to do my cardio on off days, 99% of the time.  I've heard another story saying to do cardio before weight training, because you won't burn lactic acid during your workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2004)

Vise said:
			
		

> why no weights b4 muay thai?



It's not conducive to gaining mass.  However, since you eat right after lifting and before the muay thai, you are probably okay.


----------



## Vise (Jul 26, 2004)

i'm not looking to gain mass for now.  i may change my mind in the future.  if i don't eat after lifting will i burn more fat during training (i will eat shake and carbs post cardio).


----------



## Vise (Jul 26, 2004)

i must add; i would probably suck down some bcaa's tho.  any advice would be greatly appreciated (i gotta train tomorrow).  thanks.


----------



## Vise (Jul 29, 2004)

okay then.


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

I did my upper body workout yesturday for about 1 hr. & 10 minutes and then 45 minutes cycling class then had my second meal which was whey & oats  
goal: fat loss & gain muscles


----------



## Kijimuna (Aug 2, 2004)

*Muay Thai*

Here in NY are you going to be? I might know of a Muay Thai gym.


----------

